# firefox and maxthon help.......??????



## xenkatesh (Dec 23, 2004)

how to save the pages which is in tabs 
PS: all pages...in the tabs at the same time...  within  some clicks
may be there might be some option in firefox or maxthon.. plzzz tell me 
all the pages  ust be saved in html format. not archive format(i.e, in firefox..)

thanx in advance...
regards 
venkatesh


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 24, 2004)

Well .. You wanna save the content of the tabs open or the address of the tabs ...? 
For the second you can use *Groups > Save windows as group*
For the first, you can use the Autosave option  .. Configure it first ..
*Options > Maxthon Options > Save
Autosave as Whole Webpage (.htm, .html)*

And then Select Autosave from File menu .. Or Right click on Tab and select AutoSave ...


----------



## indrajit (Dec 24, 2004)

How do we toggle between multiple tabs in Firefox?


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 24, 2004)

use ctrl + tab to toggle between the tabs...


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 24, 2004)

@ it_wazant_me
no.. no...
ur mistaken..
i will tell u clearly...
Dude iuse to save some web pages which have nice articles.. i.e, news mysteries, info, cheats, etc.. all these are in tabs... now if i want to save those pages i need to save each tabs individualy. coming to the questions.... i need to  save all the pages(in tabs) at the same time with in few clicks... got that...  there is a option in firefox.. but it says that archives format i dont need that i need in.html format....


----------



## indrajit (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm facing a problem with firefox. I was looking for an appropriate thread to put it in, think this one is just fine. The problem is when I log in to my Yahoo mail account and try to compose a mail, the section where the text is to be typed doesn't appear, instead a grey colored box appears where nothing can be typed. It doesn't happen so with IE. Any clue guyes?


----------



## ycr007 (Feb 10, 2005)

Er....Methinks this is the right thread to post......

Is there any Plugin/Extension for Firefox that lets one open the previously
opened pages like in Maxthon?? 

Alternatively is there any option to "Save" the Opened Pages under any 
Group So that i need not open them all again the next time i start Firefox?


----------



## swatkat (Feb 10, 2005)

ycr007 said:
			
		

> Er....Methinks this is the right thread to post......
> 
> Is there any Plugin/Extension for Firefox that lets one open the previously
> opened pages like in Maxthon??
> ...


yeah...there's an extension called Session Saver, which saves the exact state of the browser when u close and restores it, with same page, tab positions etc., get it here...
*www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=166


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 10, 2005)

Sreevirus (emmahater) posted how to do the same here...

He expalins how to do the same with tabbed browser preference extension. 

To toggle between the tabs , one just has to keep his mouse pointer over the tab and the tab opens.


----------



## ycr007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanx Swatkat n DrGrudge I got the Extension Now.....
Shall hafta see its working later when I open FF.....


----------



## vignesh (Feb 11, 2005)

Download the easygestures extension


----------



## goobimama (Feb 11, 2005)

For saving tabs and stuff, use session saver. Then in the tools> session saver> under the capture menu, click New. then you name your session and every time you want to open those pages, just go to tools...blah blah blah...


----------



## ycr007 (Feb 23, 2005)

Is there any Plugin in Firefox that allows users to upload
a pic directly to Imageshack?

I searched Mozdev but to no avail.....Maxthon has an Imageshack Plugin that 
I downloaded but the Downloaded file has no .exe just a html and a cofig.
file.Should I place it in the Maxthon Plugins Directory??


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 23, 2005)

ycr007 said:
			
		

> Is there any Plugin in Firefox that allows users to upload
> a pic directly to Imageshack?


Here it is:
*celebnamer.celebworld.ws/firefox/extensions/deimageshack-0.4.2.xpi

Just request for ur extensions in this thread as it will be easy for the members to help out others and u can search for the same as well. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13091
Post ur queries here next time!


----------



## ycr007 (Feb 24, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> ycr007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Drgrudge...I shall keep in Mind the other Thread.


----------



## amitshahc (Mar 28, 2008)

Session saver in IE
find the add on here.


----------

